# Betta Video Idea



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I was thinking of setting up my webcam in front of my aquarium for like 3-5 hours and recording then making a stop motion out of it or a high speed video of what my tetras, cories, and betta does?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

It would be interesting to see what they did when we aren't watching!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah maybe I'll catch something cool like him actually flaring for once .___. the only time he EVER flares is when I feed the cories their pellets, he will guard them from the tetras by spreading his fins out and shielding it and eventually it will start to break apart and he kinda ignores it lol.


----------

